# they are carnivorous and they eat worms.



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

as I have experimented, I discover, they do eat mosquito larvae and they like it so much..

here's the video that I took:


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow. That worm put up quite a fight, though.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

was that a mosquito larva? why is it red? did the shrimp end up eating the worm? it's like a cliffhanger ending!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

yes its mosquito larvae. actually, he came back with that larvae and fight again until it die.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Red worms are not mosquito larva. They are most likely midgefly larva.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Aquatic Designs said:


> Red worms are not mosquito larva. They are most likely midgefly larva.


sorry, coz i have seen some are brown and some are red. maybe mixed of mosquito and midgefly inside a cointainer where I got thema anf put in the tank


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

camboy012406 said:


> sorry, coz i have seen some are brown and some are red. maybe mixed of mosquito and midgefly inside a cointainer where I got thema anf put in the tank


where do you get the larva?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

in a flower vase outside the house. if you want to get plenty of larvae put a container/bucket of water outside your house for couple of days or weeks then you will see lots of larvae. I think this is the best food also for fish


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats not a mosquito larvae! its a live bloodworm, the larvae of a midgefly.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

killieman said:


> Thats not a mosquito larvae! its a live bloodworm, the larvae of a midgefly.


Yup. bloodworms. Very nutrituos. There is another live food that's yummy for the shrimps. Look under white worms. I toasted my last culture. But they make good live food in the winter.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, bloodworms is a food source that crystals and many other shrimps go crazy over. However, do a little research on what longterm affects there would be in feedling them frequently. There should be many sources out there.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Are you sure it wasn't just giving the worm a good back massage?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Jiang604 said:


> Yes, bloodworms is a food source that crystals and many other shrimps go crazy over. However, do a little research on what longterm affects there would be in feedling them frequently. There should be many sources out there.


why whats the bad effect using it for longterm?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Worms may sometimes cause bacterial infections. Your shrimps are safer not to eat them, despite their tastiness.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I also read that there was a German research that showed a diet too high in protein caused shrimps to moult prematurely and shortened their lifespan.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

okey so I'll just alternate the feeding with algae.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

solarz said:


> I also read that there was a German research that showed a diet too high in protein caused shrimps to moult prematurely and shortened their lifespan.


bingo, good research


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

That was a cool video!!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

solarz said:


> I also read that there was a German research that showed a diet too high in protein caused shrimps to moult prematurely and shortened their lifespan.


I guess so, but I want to prove it first. coz we dont know maybe thats their secret to breed colorful shrimp. and they just hide it from us.Whatever they say I will not stop feeding my crs with larvae until death occurs. Coz im enjoying watching them fighting.lol


----------

